# Vikings Humor



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It has been entirely too quiet and civil in hear. I therefore submit the following lame Queen's jokes for bantor!

Mike

Q. How do the Vikings count to 10?
A. 0-1, 0-2, 0-3, 0-4, 0-5, 0-6, 0-7, 0-8, 0-9, 0-10

Q. How do you keep a Viking out of your yard?
A. Put up goal posts!

Q. Where do you go in Minneapolis in case of a tornado?
A. To the Metrodome - there's never a touchdown!

Q. What do you call a Viking with a Super Bowl ring?
A. A thief!

Q. Why doesn't St. Paul have a professional football team?
A. Because then Minneapolis would want one!

Q. What's the difference between the Vikings and a dollar bill?
A. You can still get four quarters out of a dollar!

Q. How many Vikings does it take to win a SuperBowl?
A. Nobody knows!

Q. What do the Vikings and possums have in common?
A. Both play dead at home and get killed on the road!


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Why don't you just drink a big old bottle of shut the hell up!!!! :roll:

Actually those are pretty good. Cannot wait for Rodgers to get squashed on the first play from scrimmage!!!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

djleye said:


> Why don't you just drink a big old bottle of shut the hell up!!!! :roll:
> 
> Actually those are pretty good. Cannot wait for Rodgers to get squashed on the first play from scrimmage!!!! :wink: :lol:


I knew you'd be faithful and reply! :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

All I have to think about is the NFC Championship Game and I get a big smile on my face  .

Man I can't wait till September.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

taddy, don't make me instate anti-Vikings rants in the site conditions. 8)

One of these decades we'll get a ring.....you'll see. :wink:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, someday my beloved Vikes won't end the year either out of the playoffs or with a loss in the playoffs. Hasn't happened yet but another 40+ years of watching and just maybe... :lol:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Even though I am a Vikings fan I will have to admit that those are pretty good ones. :lol:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

One thing for you Viking Fans... It can't get much worse can it? One would think it can only get better. Might even be able to beat the Packers now that Favre is gone.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The all-time record is 48-44-1.....maybe you cheese nuggets need to think before you type sometimes. That looks pretty close to me.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Yeah and don't for get the Les Steckel year...... Two losses to the packers....


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

870 XPRS said:


> The all-time record is 48-44-1.....maybe you cheese nuggets need to think before you type sometimes. That looks pretty close to me.


Always someone getting thier panties in a bundle. 

Usually, it's me though, right Ken? :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> Usually, it's me though, right Ken? :beer:


Ken's up in Canada fishing (lucky #######). 

But I'll sit in for him and agree.  :beer:

It's all about the QB this year....if the V's actually comes alive we'll be tough.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

It's bundled in their pretty tight.....might take awhile to pull these out. (like a playoff season or something)


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Here is a little friday humor for everyone:


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

When did Brett win his 1 super bowl?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I'm back.....those are pretty good Mike.

Thanks Chris for holding the fort with those cheeseheads.

Only about a month before training camp starts. :beer: :beer:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

fargojohnson said:


> When did Brett win his 1 super bowl?


I was too drunk to remember...maybe Jan 1997.

Welcome back Ken...don't worry you didn't miss anything with the Vikes...they STILL suck!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

taddy1340 said:


> fargojohnson said:
> 
> 
> > When did Brett win his 1 super bowl?
> ...


Spoken like a true Cheesehead.By the way your team is way beyond sucking.How about "Bodashlessly Sucking Pukers." :splat:


----------

